# Jellybean



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

We need jellybean for the vivid some how some way. My boy has the nexus and he has been bragging about it on how good it is. So yea....

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## elkido122 (Jun 28, 2012)

id love to know when they plan on making a rom for jellybean especially aosp


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

Plus 400!!!


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

elkido122 said:


> id love to know when they plan on making a rom for jellybean especially aosp


When source drops. Aosp has been worked on quite regularly and new source is very compatible with aosp master. github.com/teamcodefire


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

What does that mean for us "ported" ROMtards?

Gimme the skinny please code master!!! ;-)

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StoneGone (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the great news

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

There may be hope yet...

http://m.androidcentral.com/will-my-phone-or-tablet-get-jelly-bean-and-when

" The HTC One X (this includes the One XL and EVO LTE) and HTC One S will get Jelly Bean ported into Sense 4.0 -- I'm sure of it. I want to hope that the Vivid, and the Rezound get Jelly Bean, but I'm not nearly as sure. I honestly don't see HTC spending time or money to put older versions of Sense on top of Jelly Bean. The hardware is sufficient (every phone since the second-generation Desire could probably run JB just fine) but it's a lot of work for very little benefit on HTC's side."


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

my brother has the vivid. I have been working on a port of aokp for a few days hopefully I can spin something togeather. We dont see each other that often


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

As a nexus owner, I can tell you now, jelly bean is the shit. The notifications are awesome, Google now is amazing, and it's fast as hell. It's not a whole lot different from ics, just refinement, and nice refinement at that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

I might have something for a brave soul, later today


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

zerospeed8 said:


> I might have something for a brave soul, later today


 I got a cm10 build up...curious to see how your aokp build will compare...my sources are also up so feel free to use them for your aokp if you want...we should definitely work together with fixing bugs though, I'm still new to this and am learning as I go...but I think I'm catching on fairly fast 

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/35151-[ROM][JellyBean][4.1.1]Unofficial-CyanogenMod-10-(WIP)

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

mg2195 I have a working build but nothing works, missing a lib set probbably (oh well...) working on 4 devices right now for friends so Im bouncing back and forth. soon!


----------



## homeslice976 (Aug 16, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> mg2195 I have a working build but nothing works, missing a lib set probbably (oh well...) working on 4 devices right now for friends so Im bouncing back and forth. soon!


Lol and I have a paranoidandroid 2.21 build that boots. Things work OK (sms, calls, wifi, audio), other than the bugs present in mg's CM10 build (data, mms, att in call mic, camera, etc)... I'm very much a beginner at this though... I was surprised I even got something that booted..


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

We have jelly bean now :good:

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadPool86 (Feb 9, 2013)

4.2.1 ftw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

